
Apple admits it slows older iPhones, confirming Geekbench report - breitling
https://www.cnet.com/news/apple-slows-down-older-iphone-battery-issues/#ftag=CAD-09-10aai5b
======
siruncledrew
How long until Apple starts doing this to Macs?

